# Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem



## Sternenstaub (2. Juni 2011)

Ein Hallo an alle Teichliebhaber,
nachdem ich nun schon einige Zeit hier angemeldet bin und auch fleißig mitlese wird es nun Zeit mich und meinen Teich hier vorzustellen.
Dieses Jahr ist unser Teich endlich wahr geworden. Ende Februar wurde die Erde bewegt und der Teich ausgehoben. Er ist 4,5 x 5,2 x 1,2 Meter besetzt ist er mit 2 Koi, 2 Shubys und 9 Goldorfen eine 20000l Pumpe speist einen aus Beton und Bruchsteinen gebauten Wasserfall und
genau der ist unser Problem wir bekommen den einfach nicht dicht. Wir das ist mein Mann der seit letzten Jahr in Rente ist und ich. Für einen regen Austausch, Anregungen und Tips bin ich immer offen,
LG Angelika


----------



## guenter (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Angelika,

sieht  aus. Habt ihr keine Folie in den Wasserfall gemacht???

Das muss! Ohne werdet ihr das nicht dicht bekommen.


----------



## Sternenstaub (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Nein mein Männe war der Meinung Beton hält nicht auf Folie wir haben die Becken mit Water-Stop ausgestrichen und bis auf eine Stelle die wir natürlich nicht finden ist er dicht aber die eine Ecke bringt uns zur Verzweiflung und egal was wir machen an der Aussenseite drückt Wasser durch.
LG Angelika


----------



## Doc (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo,

hmmm ... mit Flüssigfolie eventuell, aber dann sieht der Bachlauf nicht mehr so schön aus.
Die Folie hätte man durchaus mit in den Bachlauf integrieren können, das haben schon viele so gemacht. Oder Ihr streicht den Bachlauf nochmals mit Water-Stop aus, wobei ein Problem ist, dass sich bereits Fische im Teich befinden.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass der Beton im Winter brüchig werden könnte ... mit einer Folie darunter kein Problem, ohne leider schon.

Bin mir aber sicher, das es hier noch andere Mitglieder gibt, die Euch wertvolle Tipps geben.

Viel Erfolg! Das kleine Problem sollte zu lösen sein.


----------



## muschtang (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Ich glaube die einfachste Methode wäre den Bachlauf einfach mit dünner 0,5 er folie auszulegen und neue Steine einzubetonieren! Wenn ihr kleine Kiesel nehmt, sollte es auch mit geringem Flächenverlust machbar sein!


----------



## Sveni (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Angelika,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten.

Meiner Meinung nach, gibt es hier nur 2 Möglichkeiten:

1. Entweder versiegelt dein Mann den kompletten Bachlauf mit geigneten Mitteln wie z.B.biologische Harze, die man für Versieglungen von Tankräumen und ähnliches benutzt.
Die Oberfläche sieht dann aus, als wäre sie farblos lackiert. Bei dieser Variante aber unbdingt die biologische Variante nehmen, ansonsten sind die Fische nicht zu retten.

oder:

2. Den Bachlauf mit einer 0,5er Folie auslegen, die Seiten etwas hochschlagen und dort nur mit kleineren, bzw. mittleren Bruchsteinen beschweren. Das hat den Vorteil, das zwischen den Steinfugen auch Pflanzen eingesetzt werden können. In die Bauchlauffläche selbst würde ich dann Polygonalplatten einfach auf die Folie legen und die Zwischenräume mit groben Kies ausfüllen.(Achtung!  Scharfe Kanten der Steine.)


Der jetzige Beton wird definitiv im Winter auffrieren. Weitere Risse sind vorprogrammiert!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sternenstaub (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Danke für eure Vorschläge am besten gefällt mir der mit dem biologischen Harz wo kann ich die bekommen?
LG Angelika


----------



## Sveni (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Angelika,

den sollte es im gut sortierten Fachhandel, sowie im www zu kaufen geben.
Bitte aber vorher auf dessen Zusammensetzung wie Lösungsmittel, usw. kontrollieren.
Was mir noch eingefallen ist:
Die seitlichen Fundamente des Wasserfalls sollten unbedingt gegen Frost geschützt werden. Also schön tief ausheben und Styrodur, ca.80mm stark, seitlich befestigen und wieder zuschütten. Vielleicht noch ´ne Noppenfolie dazwischen, das eventuell eindringes Wasser garnicht erst bis zum Beton kommt. 

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Sternenstaub (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Nach fast 3 1/2 Monaten haben wir es geschafft Bachlauf ist fertig und dicht nun muss er noch den Winter überstehen dann ist alles Paletti.
Was sagt ihr zu unserem Meisterwerk?


----------



## Nikolai (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Angelika,

gefällt mir sehr gut   Die Ufermatten sollten meiner Meinung nach noch kaschiert werden.
Aber wie habt ihr den Wasserfall nun dicht bekommen? Ich glaube da Folie zu erkennen. Auch die Steine sehen ein wenig anders aus. Sehe ich das richtig?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Lucy2412 (22. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Das habt ihr super hinbekommen. Sieht Klasse aus. Die Ufermatten würde ich mit __ Pfennigkraut o.ä. kaschieren.


----------



## Sternenstaub (23. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Nikolai,
das meiste haben wir wieder abgerissen dann Folie,Verbundmatte von Naturagart, Mörtel und dann die Steine drauf betoniert, nun hoffen wir dass es hält. War eine Schweinearbeit und hoffentlich zum letzten mal aber Summa sumarum sind wir zufrieden so wie er jetzt ist.
LG 
Angelika


----------



## Sternenstaub (23. Juni 2012)

*Ein Jahr danach und so sieht es heute aus*

Hallo liebe Forianer,

wollte euch nicht vorenthalten wie mein Teich heute aussieht ich bins vorerst noch zufrieden mit dem ist Zustand. die Pflanzen spriesen dem Wasser kann ich beim klar werden zusehen allein in
den letzten zwei Tagen habe ich 1Meter an Sichttiefe gewonnen.

lg Angelika


----------



## Annett (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo Angelika.

Ich habe Dir Deinen Beitrag mal hier an Dein erstes Thema angefügt. So sehen die User ohne Suche, wie es vor einem Jahr aussah. 

Ist das da links in den Bilder #1 und #3 Ufermatte? Zieht die Dir so nicht das Wasser aus dem Teich?


----------



## andreas w. (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Respekt an die Bauherrschaft,

der Wasserlauf sieht toll aus. Mein Bedenken ist nur, dass das Ganze warscheinlich nur ein paar Jahre hält. Habe selber einen Bachlauf und der fällt auch immer mal wieder teilweise auseinander, heisst Stücke lösen sich raus. 

Die Teichfolie sollte auf jeden Fall drunter sein, alle Abdichtung obendrauf ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Durch die Sonne, den Frost und sonstige Witterungen werden sich mittelfristig Risse ergeben (entschuldigung die Ernüchterung) und dann geht die Arbeit weiter.

Mein Tipp: So lassen, wie´s ist und dran freuen solange es hält. Wenn das Ganze dann wieder undicht wird, abreissen, Folie drunter und ein bewehrtes Betonbett (Baustahlmatten) erstellen und mit den vorhandenen Steinen neu bauen - so wie´s mal war.

Aber wie gesagt - erstmal so lassen. Ich find´s sehr gelungen und da kann man sich erstmal zurücklehnen.

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## Sternenstaub (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Annett  unter den Patten läuft die Folie weiter auf der anderen Seite der Randsteinplatten hoch das ist dann meine Kapilarsperre 

@ Andreas unter den Steinen ist Folie und auf der Folie ist Verbundmatte so dass es trotz evtl. auftrtender Risse in den Steinen immernoch dicht bleibt zudem wird der wasserfall im Winter geleert und abgedeckt.

lG Angelika


----------



## andreas w. (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Auch ich nun endlich und gleich mit einem Problem*

Gut gemacht. So wird das "Steinalt"


----------

